# Chronic Headache



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

A woman who had the worst chronic headache goes to a
famous "new age" holistic doctor, as a last resort.

"Doctor, I have tried everything, but my headache just
won't go away." The doctor replied, "You have come to the right
place. This is what I want you to do: go home, stare at yourself
in the mirror, point your index fingers at your temples, and repeat
this mantra: "I really don't have a headache, I really don't
have a headache". Do it as long as it takes, the headache
is just going to vanish."

As she leaves the doctor's office, skeptical but curious at
the same time, she tries the maneuver in front of the mirror
in the elevator. Fingers pointed at her temples, she starts repeating
"I really don't have a headache, I really don't have a headache...".
She has barely said it four times, when she realizes her headache is gone.

Shocked and elated, she runs back up to the doctor.
"Doctor, you are a genius! Can I please send you my husband? He's been
having problems in a certain department... how can I put it... "
"When was the last time you two had sex?" "About eight years ago."
"Send him over."

A few days later, she is waiting with baited
breath for her husband to come home from the doctor. He arrives,
asks her to wait, and goes straight to the bathroom. When he comes out,
he throws her on the couch and starts making wild passionate
love to her, . When he's finished, he goes right back to the
bathroom. A few minutes later he comes out, rouses her
from her bliss and starts at it again, like an insatiable young man.

After another hour of great sex he goes and locks himself in the
bathroom again. At this point the wife has become unbearably curious.
She tiptoes to the bathroom door, looks through the keyhole, and sees her
husband, staring at himself in the mirror, fingers pointed at his temples,
repeating: "That woman is not my wife, that woman is not my wife....."


----------

